# Programa que controle los diversos servicios que presta un banco en lenguaje basic



## carocaro88 (May 27, 2010)

Buenas Tardes! Hola como estan todos!

En esta oportunidad presento un problema que no se como realizar un programa en lenguaje basic porque no entiendo dicho lenguaje me parece complicado, aunque he buscado informacion pero no lo logro entender. 

El programa debe controlar el acceso a los diversos servicios que presta un banco a sus clientes y genere para la atencion por orden de llegada en lenguaje basic.

Sus respuestas seran agradecidas!


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

1. Debes explicar con detalle en que consisten esos servicios bancarios.
2. Que otro lenguaje de programacion sabes ?
Dependiendo de lo que respondas en 1. se puede implementar de muchas formas.
Saludos


----------



## carocaro88 (May 28, 2010)

Hola el planteamiento del problema es de la siguiente forma:

Se desea realizar un programa que controle el acceso a los diversos servicios que presta un banco a sus clientes, y genere el conteo para la atención por orden de llegada. Se definen tres tipos de servicios que deben estar visibles en el Terminal Virtual, de tal forma que el cliente seleccione según sean sus requerimientos a través de tres pulsadores o através del teclado:

Opción 1… Depósitos y/o retiros en taquilla.
Opción 2… Chequeras.
Opción 3… Promotor

Dependiendo de la opción que haya seleccionado el usuario, el sistema le debe
asignar un número dentro del rango que va desde 00 hasta 99, el cual corresponde al turno de atención de acuerdo a un orden de llegada y es mostrado a través de dos (2) displays 7
segmentos. El número de turno asignado depende de la opción seleccionada por el usuario, tal como se indica a continuación:

1) Depósitos y/o retiros en taquilla: desde 00 hasta 32
2) Pago de tarjetas: desde 33 hasta 66
3) Promotor: desde 67 hasta 99.

Adicionalmente, hay dos (2) displays 7 segmentos para indicar el número de taquilla
por la cual serán atendidos los clientes. Solo hay tres (3) taquillas de atención para todos los servicios, considerando que por cada cuatro (4) clientes atendidos de la Opción 1 (Depósitos y/o retiros), se atienden tres (3) clientes de la Opción 2 (Pago de tarjetas) y dos (2) clientes de la Opción 3 (Promotor). La disposición de los displays 7 segmentos para indicar a los clientes número de turno y taquilla por la que serán atendidos es como sigue: los dos dígitos más significativos indican el número de turno, y los dos dígitos menos significativos el número de taquilla.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2010)

Esta consulta la vi naufragar en Moderacion, pero no importa. No respondiste qué lenguaje de programacion dominas para orientar la respuesta. No es complicado ya que esta clase de "digiturno" son muy comunes en los bancos y otras entidades que atienden publico.

Para empezar, debes hacer un diagrama de flujo de cada uno de los servicios, lo mas detallado posible que será la columna medular del diseño. Envialo para seguir al paso siguiente.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

> En esta oportunidad presento un problema que no se como realizar un programa en lenguaje basic porque no entiendo dicho lenguaje me parece complicado, aunque he buscado informacion pero no lo logro entender.



No entiendo la relacion con la electronica

Pero a que plataforma de basic te refieres???
Turbo basic, Visual basic6.0,  Qbasic, Visual Basic .Net...


si es con Visual basic  6.0 o .Net no hay nada mas sencillo.... en mi opinion...

en 1hr tienes tu aplicacion... pero si debes, como dice tecnogirl, tener estructurados los algoritmos....


*EDITO:*
aaahh ya entendi la relacion..... con la electronica.... el Display.... pero ya...

si no es con pics y utilizas decodificadores y el puerto paralelo es relativamente facil.....

Saludos....


----------



## carocaro88 (Jun 26, 2010)

El programa tiene que ver con electronica porque utilizo el pic16F877 ademas de los diplays y decodificadores..

Aca les anexo lo que hice.. Tengo casi listo el programa ahora mi problema es que me mandan a colocar por puerto virtual del proteus, que me salga la opcion para ingresar el usuario el servicio que quiere si es deposito, cheque o promotor y no se muy bien como hacerlo, es decir, que en vez de usar 6 pulsadores las opciones del cliente sean por el teclado y las taquillas sean por pulsador y no entiendo como hacerlo.

Le adjunto la programacion para que vean si esta mal o no porque intente usar el HRSIN y HRSOUT


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Podrias subir el  archivo de proteus??
saludos...


----------



## carocaro88 (Jun 26, 2010)

Listo ya anexe la simulacion


----------



## carocaro88 (Jun 27, 2010)

Que te parece la programacion y el circuito


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola carocaro88

Estuve ocupado un poquito el dia de ayer.... y hoy no he podido pegarme a eso... si lo logro te comento...
mientra tanto espero que alguien nos apoye...

saludos....


----------

